# Hii all



## Chels (Jan 27, 2021)

Heya I'm new here, 

My name is chelsea/chels. 

Thought I would just say hi to all the members on here 👋👋


----------



## Sheff1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Chelsea I’m Ian, welcome to the site


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 27, 2021)

@Chels
  to the forum. Nice to meet you


----------



## Chels (Jan 27, 2021)

Sheff1 said:


> Hi Chelsea I’m Ian, welcome to the site


Hi Ian, thank you for welcoming me


----------



## Chels (Jan 27, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> @Chels
> to the forum. Nice to meet you


Hiii, thank you for the welcome and nice to meet u to 😊😊


----------



## Sheff1 (Jan 27, 2021)

My pleasure. Always here if you want to chat


----------



## Chels (Jan 27, 2021)

Sheff1 said:


> My pleasure. Always here if you want to chat


Thank you Ian that's kind of you and dame goes for u to, if u ever need a chat just ask


----------



## Sheff1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you very much Chelsea x


----------



## Gibby (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mist (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome aboard @Chels


----------



## pat (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Lee (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Spice (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the board.


----------



## Chels (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes, very much appreciated and lovely to meet everyone 😊😊


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Kyng (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Chelsea! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Chels (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you all again for the warm welcomes, I'm enjoying it so far, just working around the website and having a look..😊😊


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi Chels and welcome to the forum


----------



## Chels (Feb 1, 2021)

Mercury said:


> Hi Chels and welcome to the forum


Hi mercury and thank you for the welcome 😊😊


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Neelix (Feb 3, 2021)

Hiya @Chels I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Chels (Feb 3, 2021)

Neelix said:


> Hiya @Chels I hope you enjoy your time here.


Hiya neelix I'm enjoying it so far thank you..Nice to meet u also


----------



## Neelix (Feb 3, 2021)

@Chels It is a pleasure to meet you as well.


----------



## Foxy (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi @Chels - so nice to meet you.


----------



## Chels (Feb 4, 2021)

@Foxy thank you and it's lovely to meet u to 😊😊


----------



## ZandraJoi (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello @Chels ! Nice of you to be here! You'll find some great support.


----------



## Chels (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey @ZandraJoi thank you and nice to be here to. Yeah I hope so to would be relieving to have someone to tlk to, everyone seems really nice and welcoming.


----------

